# 2nd choice you would keep



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

What other fish would you guys keep besides piranhas just curious









I would probably keep some rays,peacock bass,arrow, and some widebar dats with a FRT turtle in the tank


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

rainbow 'bowfins'


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

I've alwasy wanted a red tail cat but never had the tank space for such a large animal.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

peacock bass just ordered a common and red wolf fish 5'-6" just cancled the wolf fish and got two piraya coming but i would change my mind again and say whatever i wanted tha day lol


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

Either datnoids or some wolf tetras


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

well I also keep 4 silver arowanas one black arowana,and 2 jardini,an another type of arowana.







with a RTC. but my dream fish would be a crossback gold arowana.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

peacock bass, or a flowerhorn...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

datnoids, arowana, peacock bass, FRT, rays


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

largemouth and smallmouth bass


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a dovi that I really like....he is one territorial bastard though.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

dovii, flowerhorn, ATF, mean mofos.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

A really nice malawi cichlid tank, A reef tank with a solo clown trigger, A really nice single Flowerhorn tank, An amazonian community tank with a silver arrowana as the center piece.


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

wolf fish or a sh.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I have a couple of flowerhorns and I love them. Great personalities. 
I would like to have datnoids and rays soon.


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Rays, starfish, sea horses, and a huge coral tank would be the one for me


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fancy pleco's.
But since I already have a pleco set-up, my next choice would be either a huge Amazonian predator tank (Stingrays, Arowana, Peacock Bass, Catfish), or a big reef set-up.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

i would go sw reef.


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

asian arowana


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I would convert my tank to salt water and grow a Ptrois Volitan (Lion Fish) from small.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

seahorses are awesome i use to have some but they are very hard to take care of. i MAY jsut have to setup a seahorse tank now


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> rainbow 'bowfins'


HAHAHA, dude I am still lost on your last pm :rasp:


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

#1 Large African Tiger Fish (Goliath)
or
#2 Wolf Fish (Hoplias)
or
#3 Dovii


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

Billions of neon tetras.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

goldfish :laugh: 
jk

ummm green tiger barbs in a heavily planted tank

or

seahorses(do they even sell them?)


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

I saw a wobbegong for sale at my LFS once. That would be awesome


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I already keep a 9" GT, those are my favourite. Also, I would like flowerhorns or butterkoferi (sp.?).


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

I would want a Carcharodon carcharias most definately!!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> seahorses(do they even sell them?)












Here is a link CLICK HERE


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

A SH or two...

But obviously not anymore...I remember when they were so easy to get...


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> > seahorses(do they even sell them?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive seen some small black ones in my lfs. How about those sea horses that look like a yellow plant? I think they are called sea dragons, those would be cool to keep.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

id keep a rtc, with a jardini and a rtg, and some monster oscars


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

I use to see sea horses all the time around here in the LFS's but I can't say as I have seen one in awhile.

Edit: 
Toledo Ohio


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I would mind a natural tank with lake fish i.e. Bass or Perch..


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

These, I believe there on the endangered species list, also its very hard to care for them and there setup would cost alot. Heres a pic of one, I know they come in other colors and froms too.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Yeah thats it, I saw some nice bright yellow ones at the Aquarium in Chicago.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

discus i really want to start a discus tank


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

Saltwater with live rock and Picasso Trigger fish or Clown Trigger fish


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

can someone explain me what is so special about arowanas ? I don't know anything about them except they are long and ugly lol..I would prefer a ray


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Either an Amazon tank with Rays and arrowanas, a freshwater barracuda tank, or puffers.


----------



## luckydog (Apr 20, 2005)

*cough*snakehead*cough* hehe

Arows are sweet, freshwater cudas are sweet.

I think a Northern Pike tank would be killer too...


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Im thinking about doing a 180 gallon african cichlid tank, what do you guys think, imagine the color.Wow


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I'd want a variety. Stuff all the interesting ones that I like into a tank. Done it before, temporarily...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I woudln't mind getting a hold of a freshwater grouper


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm gonna move this to General Discussion. Personally i would like to setup a rays tank.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

cichlids.....

Dovii, Butti, Africans....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oscars, exodons, wolf fish


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If we're talking strictly fresh water, and providing I had the tank space, a red asian arowana would be cool. But that might just be the fad of the moment with me as the two silvers we have in at work have really caught my eye... I'm more of a community tank kind of person now, though, so I'd probably do a discus set-up with the nicest discus money could buy.

If we're going salt water as well... A lion fish, a scorpion fish or a small growing shark of some type. That is - if tank size wasn't an issue.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well my sw puffers are the meanest mofo's i have ever kept
and my other sw tank filled with corals and lots of invertabrates is really cool to look at


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Well, our Serrassalmus compressus was really an afterthought when it comes to fish. Our main species are our prehistoric oddballs. We currently have a 2+ year old pair of Leopoldi Rays and will be getting a Tiger within the next month or so along with a large Tignrinus Cat. We're also starting a collection of Polypterids. For Arowanas I definately want to get another Black but we currently have an 18" Jardini.

For a different type of setup I'd really like to have a fully planted Altum Angel tank.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> These, I believe there on the endangered species list, also its very hard to care for them and there setup would cost alot. Heres a pic of one, I know they come in other colors and froms too.


dragon leaf seahorse or somehting like that.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

rocker said:


> These, I believe there on the endangered species list, also its very hard to care for them and there setup would cost alot. Heres a pic of one, I know they come in other colors and froms too.


dragon leaf seahorse or somehting like that.
[/quote]

that would be nice! i want something huge! where i can keep peacock and a FRT


----------



## Loubard (Oct 3, 2005)

Polypterus, and that's exacly what I have right now.

Check out this pic:

View attachment 86040


It's a Polypterus bichir lapradei and I have 6.


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

saltwater community tank...percula clowns, chromis, anthias, a dwarf angel, butterflies, cardinals, wrasses...*droolz*

kinda like this


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

I nice orange hamster.


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

thats pretty crowded


----------

